# Bluetooth Thermometer



## retiredbadge (May 10, 2019)

Does anyone know of a great Bluetooth thermometer that I can use with my cell phone. I would like it to work about 15-20 yards.  I have had a Maverick and it has four probes. It works great, but it just does not have any distance to it.  

Would appreciate if anyone who had experience with a great one would let me know what they use. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Preacher Man (May 10, 2019)

I think these Inkbirds that you see advertised on here (couple of threads on the carousel also) work with cell phones and have a better distance than what you're looking for.


----------



## forktender (May 10, 2019)

So far so good with mine, I use it in the smoker, BBQ grill and oven.
It stays connected even when I'm nextdoor having a beer.
Why I can't link you to amazon and a sponsors product baffles me.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

I have the InkBird IBT-4XS that uses the BBQ GO app. Works very well. And has a 150' range.


----------



## Nole4L (May 10, 2019)

I have a Fireboard.  It works on Bluetooth or on your wireless network so there's no limit to the distance.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

I have the Inkbird & a Fireboard.
Both work great, but the Inkbird is a much cheaper option.
Al


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2019)

For all of them am I the only person that has ongoing probe failures? That being especially true of my Fireboard. I have a real love hate relationship with it. When the probes are working its top dog no question but man they will fail fast and easy.


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2019)

I have the ink bird that works with a phone . BBQ GO . Great range .


----------



## jac63 (May 11, 2019)

Been using this one for about a year now, no complaints.


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2019)

^^^^^^ I have basically the same thing as above.   Works excellent!  I can goto the mailbox across the street and to my next door neighbor's house and have a drink of water and watch my smokehouse from there.


----------



## KCSmokeaddict (May 19, 2019)

retiredbadge said:


> Does anyone know of a great Bluetooth thermometer that I can use with my cell phone. I would like it to work about 15-20 yards.  I have had a Maverick and it has four probes. It works great, but it just does not have any distance to it.
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone who had experience with a great one would let me know what they use.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My Weber Igrilltmini works great only complaint seems to go through batteries a little quicker than I would like


----------

